# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Rode vlekken gezicht

## Anoniempie

Hallo allemaal, ik zou graag even hier mijn verhaal doen en jullie constatering/mening vragen.

Ik ben 25 jaar en heb al mijn hele leven last van psoriasis, tot ongeveer 2 jaar geleden beperkten zich dit alleen toch mijn lichaam en niet mijn gezicht.
Sindsdien(2jr geleden), heb ik soms wat last van kleine psoriasis plekjes op mijn voorhoofd, die gelukkig vaak uit zich zelf verdwijnen. En achter mijn oren. Daarnaast heb ik ook al ongeveer 6 jaar last van een lichte vorm van acne. 

Ik heb toen besloten mijn baard te laten staan wat een heel positieve invloed had op mijn huid, nauwelijks tot geen puisten en psoriasis gelukkig ook geen last meer van gehad. Voor één van de eerste keren in mijn volwassen leven had ik eindelijk een fris en gaaf gezichtshuidje. 

Nu komt het punt van mijn verhaal sorry voor het lange verhaal. Vorige maand werd mijn keuken uit gesloopt omdat ik een nieuwe heb gekocht. En gelijk de dag erna was mijn gezicht helemaal van streek, heel mijn voorhoofd zat onder de psoriasis en was erg rood, het zelfde geld voor mijn neus zelf en de huid gelijk naast mijn neus/onder mijn ogen was erg rood en bevatte enkele psoriasis plekjes. Ook had ik op mijn kin, wangen en neus puistjes die ik al lang niet meer gehad heb. Dit zal vast een allergische reactie geweest zijn op de stof die er toen vrij kwam.

Aangezien ik al mijn hele leven lang huid problemen heb weet ik wel wat er mis is met mijn huid en ben gaan werken aan een herstel. Zo heb ik in zout water gebadderd, en mijn oude vriend Dr Organic uit de kast gehaald. De psoriasis plekjes met dit middeltje ingesmeerd en ze verdwenen gelukkig erg spoedig, zo was mijn gezichtshuid na een goede week weer hersteld. 

Maar toch is mijn gezichtshuid sindsdien niet meer de zelfde, de psoriasis plekjes komen en gaan over heel mijn gezicht. Die kan ik meestal gelukkig wel enigszins temmen met mijn middeltje. Ook de puisten zijn helaas weer terug.

En nu dan de echte vraag, sindsdien is mijn neus ook knalrood en de huid gelijk er omheen, onder de ogen, naast de neus zeg maar is knalrood. Mensen vragen me of ik verbrand ben en heb dit ook nog nooit meegemaakt. Vooral als ik buiten ben geweest, koud of warm weer maakt niet uit is het knalrood en na het douchen. Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit kan zijn en vooral wat ik er tegen kan doen?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie tijd voor het lezen en excuus voor het lange verhaal. 
Groetjes

----------

